# PETITION to BAN letter R and number 4 from GBAtemp



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, another of those petitions, I say *TO HELL* with *R4 lovers*, *TO HELL* with *R4 users*, we *DON'T WANT YOU HERE!!*









Let's get some unity and *BAN LETTER R and NUMBER 4* from GBAtemp..




Every letter "R" should get replaced by "P*" and number "4" should get replaced with the "5-"

I think we could make this temp a BETTER temp by not allowing scum like this:





..hang around here any more!




*NO MORE P*5- and NO MORE TROLLS!!*


----------



## Law (Mar 18, 2010)

okay fine I'll just go and never come back


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 19, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> okay fine I'll just go and never come back


No, you have to stay!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You don't troll enough! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

R4 users are welcome to sign the petition for the greater good!


----------



## haflore (Mar 19, 2010)

Em, how will I say R4's suck then?
Maybe just ban the term "R4"?

Anyway,.. *signs*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 19, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Em, how will I say R4's suck then?


If we get them to BAN letter and number....it'll get automatically converted to *P*5-*


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 19, 2010)

Can't you just ban the word R4 and make it translate to "lol crappy dead flashcart for cheap people who love ysmenu"?

*signs*


----------



## Dangy (Mar 19, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Can't you just ban the word R4 and make it translate to "lol crappy dead flashcart for cheap people who love ysmenu"?
> 
> *signs*



+1

*Signs*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 19, 2010)

Let me just make it clear for the ones who don't get it.

This is EOF, for silly threads....funny threads if we're lucky..

This thread mocks the whole R4 fix/patch madness, but not as simply as it might appear.
I'm suggesting to replace all letters R with P*, damn, how would GBAtemp look in that case?!

Just check how many r's are you having in every post.....What if every number 4 is replaced with 5-, how would that look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's silly.....
it's not even about R4 uses, but the pointlessness of the suggestion..

Now, carry on


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 19, 2010)

wtf u troll and flam and i even no the mods here nd they will band u for bein mean and u suck so STOP or u cant post plz play a gud game or say nice things or u will b band! u r warnd!!!


nd c? i evn used the lettr r and now 4 so suk it!


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 19, 2010)

sign me up, R4 is as worst as fuzzy kittens


----------



## macgeek417 (Mar 19, 2010)

/me signs


----------



## Davess (Mar 19, 2010)

My is R4 can play Gba?!?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 19, 2010)

You R4cist Toni!


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 19, 2010)

Is there a patch for the P5 yet? really want to play pokemon


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 19, 2010)

Petition to ban the letters T, O, N, I, P, L, U, and J from GBAtemp. 

The R4 is the best cart ever and has some of the best compatibility ever. Ever. Super ever.

I PROTEST.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 19, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Let me just make it clear for the ones who don't get it.
> 
> This is EOF, for silly threads....funny threads if we're lucky..
> 
> ...



I got the reference, that's where my original post comes in.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 19, 2010)

I never thought I'd live to see the day when my dear Toni became an outright R4cist.


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree, but a script should be created to change R and 4 to something else only when they are spelled in direct succession like " R4 " that is "R+4", other wise the forum might get a little difficult to reed.
I would also ban everybody ( regardless what kind of card do they own ) to ask for compatibility and fixes in the release tread.
I used to like when people would actually talk a little bit about the game itself, like if it was any good, or a sequel, or an update to a classic, now all you can see is newbies asking for fixes, and it's getting worse with newer games because the are getting stronger APs as times goes by.
So I would say let's ban R+4 ( it seams that the majority of crappy, unneeded posts comes from that nice of the market  ), and let's have a separate tread regarding compatibility, rather then filling up with garbage every new releases tread !


----------



## Raika (Mar 19, 2010)

Very cool face.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 19, 2010)

Filter it to "flash cart that doesn't get any updates" so when people post they answer their own question.


----------



## Dialga.The.Maste (Mar 19, 2010)

OMG R4 IZZ TEH BEZT F**KART EVUR AND GETTZZZZ A LOOOT OV [email protected] LUL




Just filter ["R4"] to ["crap"]


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 19, 2010)

So is there a fix for the R4 yet ?


----------



## Searinox (Mar 19, 2010)

I petit teh banning of the letter R and number 4 and their replaceal with the respectives 4 and R. This makes a loop causing mods to edit the same posts over and over endlessly while the rest of us troll the forum.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 19, 2010)

With an endless loop we'd have enough time to reproduce.

That can't be good.


----------



## Searinox (Mar 19, 2010)

How do two males reproduce again?


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Mar 19, 2010)

When I first signed up here, I didn't quite understand the irrational hate of the R4 and its devotees that seems to pervade the forum.  But since then... seeing post after post by these idiots who seem too cheap to scrape together $15-30 for a better card... or jackasses who couldn't have been bothered to do some reading before buying a card... I've come to understand the R4 hate and bashing.

I'm all for banning the morons and their dead flashcart.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 19, 2010)

ban the word patch too


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 19, 2010)

Nobody respond to this thread!

OBVIOUS TROLL IS OBVIOUS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











edit: edited for more


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 19, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Nobody respond to this thread!
> 
> OBVIOUS TROLL IS OBVIOUS!
> 
> ...


OK, when you put it that light, it does seem pretty obvious that he is a troll!! Hmmmmm..


SO what are you saying.....we....shouldn't ban letter R and number 4?!
You got me all confused dude!


----------



## Orc (Mar 19, 2010)

Pro-Tip:
Replace "R" with "8=" and "4" with "=D"!!!


----------



## nutella (Mar 19, 2010)

I need help! My 8==D is broken!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 19, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> Pro-Tip:
> Replace "R" with "8=" and "4" with "=D"!!!


I feel like some dirty joke is hidden in there.....but...it could be..my..imagination.......Hmmmm

.>

Oh well, couldn't hurt:

Is there a patch for my 8==D yet?


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2010)

I propose we replace the letter "R" with ":te" and the number 4 with "ach:" That oughta learn'em.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 19, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> I propose we replace the letter "R" with ":te" and the number 4 with "ach:" That oughta learn'em.


Now this is something we could work with! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is there a patch for my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yet?


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 19, 2010)

My R4 is huge.


----------



## Raika (Mar 19, 2010)

Is there a patch for my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yet?


----------



## shito (Mar 19, 2010)

i have a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but since i got an ak i don't use my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, nowdays there's a lot of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 clones, also if the number 4 is banned what will happen to my post count goes up to 444 or 4444?


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2010)

shito said:
			
		

> what will happen to my post count goes up to 444 or 4444?


You will be banned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 19, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> shito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, it's Ok as long as his post count doesn't reach R4!


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Nah, it's Ok as long as his post count doesn't reach R4!


We'd need to invent some crazy base 28 to achieve that   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




R428=50810 

Hey, reaching 8==D isn't hard at all! The guy will be banned in no time!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey theP*e eveP*yone, I like the idea of banning the P*5- fP*om GBAtemp, it would be a veP*y good idea.

Anyways, is theP*e a patch 5- my P*5- yet?

*Posts meP*ged*

Oh noes! My pP*evious post has alP*eady been edited!

EDIT: CP*ap, editing my post made the joke fail


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2010)

How about we only ban that particular combination and not every individual symbol? Like how fuzzy kittens gets replaced with fuzzy kittens.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 19, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Hey theP*e eveP*yone, I like the idea of banning the P*5- fP*om GBAtemp, it would be a veP*y good idea.
> 
> Anyways, is theP*e a patch 5- my P*5- yet?
> 
> ...


WheP*'s fun in that?!


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 19, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> OveP*lord NadP*ian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix'd it 5- you


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 19, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> So is there a fix for the R4 yet ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that must have hurt. Orc, clever


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2010)

DaP*n it NadP*ian, you stole my idea!

Oh, and I'm on 1,735- posts...wait, dammit! :angP*y:


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 19, 2010)

My R4 is really stiff and it has white liquid coming out of the top of it.

Halp!


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 20, 2010)

I totally sign a THOUSAND timez.

Oops, I accidently 1001 times.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Mar 20, 2010)

Proud R4 user here (but I had the good sense to buy a real R4 back when it mattered).

Yeah there are better cards, there are better vehicles too. Better homes, better steaks. There almost always something 'better'.

Fortunately all the 'better' DS games are worth buying, and as such, I don't need to actually care if excellent game X is patched or not, as I would likely not need a fucking flash cart to run it.

I do actually buy games when they are worth it.

The only real cheap bastards are the people that depend on flash carts to run every last god damned game.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 20, 2010)

HAI GUISE AI JUST WANNED TA LETCHA NO DAT UR ALL GAY R4CISTS AND R4 IS TEH BEST CARD EVAR!!! NOW GET ME A PATCH FOR HG/SS AN QUICK, I AIN'T GOT ALL DAY TO SIT ON MY LAZY1337 4SS AND WATCH UDDER PEEPS WORK.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 20, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> UDDER PEEPS


Cow voyeur?


----------



## .Chris (Mar 20, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> okay fine I'll just go and never come back


me too...


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 21, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Proud R4 user here (but I had the good sense to buy a real R4 back when it mattered).
> 
> Yeah there are better cards, there are better vehicles too. Better homes, better steaks. There almost always something 'better'.
> 
> ...



^ Is implying that any thread at all in EoF is actually serious.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 21, 2010)

I would sign if it were real


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 21, 2010)

The n5 is actually an upgraded version of the r4, my friend haz it


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 21, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> The n5 is actually an upgraded version of the r4, my friend haz it



But the older ones bricked some DSes.

Keep those things away from my babby!


----------



## Sumea (Mar 21, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Let me just make it clear for the ones who don't get it.
> 
> This is EOF, for silly threads....funny threads if we're lucky..
> 
> ...



How about making A code that replaces phrase "R4" with a smiley of say....  : hateit :

That would be fun

"IS THERE A PATC FOHR   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  YET!?"


----------



## EriitoOokami (Mar 21, 2010)

R

4


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 21, 2010)

this would be better





```
r4
```


----------



## millenium6000 (Mar 22, 2010)

I never thought this day would come when GBATEMP is now a communist and in martial law


----------



## shito (Mar 22, 2010)

someone remove the 4th page!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 22, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that the case can't we replace '*p*5-*' with '*cR4p*' instead


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Mar 22, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Let me just make it clear for the ones who don't get it.
> 
> This is EOF, for silly threads....funny threads if we're lucky..
> 
> ...


Well WTF I want to get rid of R4 users dammit.
They like the equivalent of old people on our temp: "back in my day there were R4's as far as the eye could see, and they only cost 35 cents."


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Mar 22, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 and sign over 9000! tiemz


----------



## ds22 (Mar 22, 2010)

I use R4 and I'm NOT a troll.
So please, Toni Plutonij, get this in your head:
That retards use R4 doesn't mean that R4 users are retards.
So no, I won't sign or ever will sign.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 22, 2010)

ds22 said:
			
		

> I use R4 and I'm NOT a troll.
> So please, Toni Plutonij, get this in your head:
> That retards use R4 doesn't mean that R4 users are retards.
> So no, I won't sign or ever will sign.


You realise this is the EoF, right?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 22, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> You realise this is the EoF, right?


This.
Meaning this is a joke thread.


----------



## ds22 (Mar 22, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> ds22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. -_-


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 22, 2010)

ds22 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just doing my unofficial duty.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 22, 2010)

ds22 said:
			
		

> I use R4 and I'm NOT a troll.
> So please, Toni Plutonij, get this in your head:
> That retards use R4 doesn't mean that R4 users are retards.
> So no, I won't sign or ever will sign.
> ...


----------



## plasma (Mar 25, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Petition to ban the letters T, O, N, I, P, L, U, and J from GBAtemp.
> 
> The R4 is the best cart ever and has some of the best compatibility ever. Ever. Super ever.
> 
> I PROTEST.





yeah r4 is one of da best carts eva so SUK IT!!!


----------



## House Spider (Mar 25, 2010)

R4 is outdated and the unofficial DSTT Firmware seems to be dead so I think the ship is sunk for good.


----------



## naglaro00 (Mar 25, 2010)

omg dun ban r4 i wun be aebl to play games on my ds lite anymoer pls pls dun ban you should be helping us cuz we only have r4 pls pls pls


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 25, 2010)

Bloody r4cists, what kind of civilisation do we live that allows such blatant r4cism to go unchecked on this forum!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 25, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Is this actually a serious thread? (Lol I don't know how to take it).



Look down.

V
V
V
V



"The Edge of the Forum"

So, no, it isn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and by the way, the arrows aren't meant to be pointing directly at the name.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Mar 25, 2010)

I petition we ban threads that are useless and not funny at all like this one.


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 30, 2010)

Amber Lamps said:
			
		

> I petition we ban threads that are useless and not funny at all like this one.



they have a P*5- ban them

*signs


----------



## The Darkness Wit (Apr 5, 2010)

O PLY?


----------



## gameguy95 (Apr 7, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Yeah, another of those petitions, I say *TO HELL* with *R4 lovers*, *TO HELL* with *R4 users*, we *DON'T WANT YOU HERE!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about the people who only have a P*5- until their new card gets here?


----------



## millenium6000 (Jun 7, 2010)

what about wood r4??


----------



## KataNoob (Jun 7, 2010)

So I woke up this morning, there was a suitcase on the kitchen table.
I looked into the suitcase and saw that there was about 3 million dollars inside it.

There was also a note that said "These dollars P* 5- U to keep"

I dont get it, whose money is this?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 7, 2010)

KataNoob said:
			
		

> So I woke up this morning, there was a suitcase on the kitchen table.
> I looked into the suitcase and saw that there was about 3 million dollars inside it.
> 
> There was also a note that said "These dollars P* 5- U to keep"
> ...


Overlord Nadrian's.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jul 24, 2010)

It's time to start a R4 holocaust! Every R4 must be exterminated, for they are inferior. The master (flashcard) races shall inherit the (flashcard) world! All people who used an R4 are hereby required to wear an "I KAN HAZ PATCH" badge at all times so they can be identified. And then, on the eve of the release of , we must strike swiftly and vigilantly. Leave no R4 user standing! We shall end up doing two things here - eliminating the ultimate cause of trolling with every DS game release AND we are saving GBAtemp's servers from being crippled when  is released.

Heil AceKard!


----------



## BakuFunn (Jul 24, 2010)

P*eally, guys?


----------



## agentgamma (Jul 25, 2010)

> u r mean! my mum payd $60 4 my super r4 gold ultra turbo. 
its the best ds thingy. ur all jst jealos.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ban me PLZ!!!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 25, 2010)

my name is Infinite Zepo


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh dear. With the trade ban on R4s in the UK now we probably WILL have to ban the word 'R4' off the 'Temp - no joke! I wonder what we could change it to? 'David Cameron'?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 28, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Oh dear. With the trade ban on R4s in the UK now we probably WILL have to ban the word 'R4' off the 'Temp - no joke! I wonder what we could change it to? 'David Cameron'?
> Filter it to "piece of crap."
> Real world example:
> QUOTEHALP! I TRIED POKEMON BLACK AND WHITE I TRIED BOTH AND THEY WON'T WORK ON MY piece of crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAT I DO????????????


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2010)

no. substitute it with PENIS. eg., HALP! I TRIED POKEMON BLACK AND WHITE I TRIED BOTH AND THEY WON'T WORK ON MY PENIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAT I DO????????????


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 28, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Can't you just ban the word R4 and make it translate to "lol crappy dead flashcart for cheap people who love ysmenu"?
> 
> *signs*



+1


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 28, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> no. substitute it with PENIS. eg., HALP! I TRIED POKEMON BLACK AND WHITE I TRIED BOTH AND THEY WON'T WORK ON MY PENIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAT I DO????????????


+9001


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 28, 2010)

Now now... we have those that is underage


----------



## Sterling (Jul 28, 2010)

Substitute the 'R' for "our" and '4' for "fur"... You know for all those furries out there.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey guys! I upgraded from an R4! Am I still evils?


----------



## tuddy666 (Jul 29, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> no. substitute it with PENIS. eg., HALP! I TRIED POKEMON BLACK AND WHITE I TRIED BOTH AND THEY WON'T WORK ON MY PENIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAT I DO????????????


... I recently gave my boyfriend a spare PENIS I had because his Acekard bricked.

Yeah, I believe that this filter would work. Very, very well.


----------



## Gariscus (Jul 29, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> no. substitute it with PENIS. eg., HALP! I TRIED POKEMON BLACK AND WHITE I TRIED BOTH AND THEY WON'T WORK ON MY PENIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAT I DO????????????


This.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2010)

Did you hear? PENISES are now banned in the UK!


----------



## tuddy666 (Jul 30, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Did you hear? PENISES are now banned in the UK!


That's a shame, I was telling everybody to buy their PENISES from shoptemp then go find their own roms, rather than being lazy and getting preloaded, overpriced, PENISES.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh no! I lost my PENIS behind the cupboard the other day and I had to fish it out using a stick from a tree. When I got my PENIS back I shoved it into the back of my DS, which lit up. I decided to play a bit of Dokidoki Majo Shinpan after that which was good. My 
PENIS ran well and was fast, but I think it may have many bugs. Looks like I will need to download WOOD PENIS for it.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 30, 2010)

I can't get wood on my penis. 
Whats wrong with my penis?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 30, 2010)

R4


----------



## IHAVEWOOD (Jul 30, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I can't get wood on my penis.
> Whats wrong with my penis?


LOL


----------



## tuddy666 (Jul 30, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I can't get wood on my penis.
> Whats wrong with my penis?


You should go see a doctor about that, my good man.


----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 31, 2010)

AreFour


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 31, 2010)

ArrrFore


----------



## Gariscus (Jul 31, 2010)

Euphoria.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 31, 2010)

Dysphoria?

This is (presumably) clones were are talking about...?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2010)

No. It's the PENIS.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 3, 2010)

I doubt any R4 clones can give you Euphoria.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2010)

They probably could, you know Proto.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, the ones that get immolated on video, maybe.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2010)

Ugh. We have sick minds.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 4, 2010)

Fuck R4. i agree.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Fuck R4. i agree.


Don't you mean 'Fuck PENIS. i agree


----------



## Inunah (Aug 14, 2010)

I'll sign this if I get a free Acekard2i and/or a DSi XL.

But right fricken now, I'm stuck with an R4 so I can't complain or make moves against it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Because it wants to kill me.


----------



## ByteMunch (Aug 15, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> I'll sign this if I get a free Acekard2i and/or a DSi XL.
> 
> But right fricken now, I'm stuck with a *PENIS* so I can't complain or make moves against it.
> 
> ...


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 15, 2010)

OMG this topic is horrible just because they have an old cart I recently bought an R4 for GBA purposes only.


----------



## ByteMunch (Aug 15, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> xcdjy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmk?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 15, 2010)

NarutoFreak said:
			
		

> OMG this topic is horrible just because they have an old cart I recently bought an R4 for GBA purposes only.



Uh... Why would you buy an R4 for GBA compatbility...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 15, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> NarutoFreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had just the same question.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 15, 2010)

Obviously NarutoFreak's idea of pleasure is sticking his PENIS in his GBA slot, thereby fucking Nintendo royally.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 15, 2010)

NarutoFreak said:
			
		

> OMG this topic is horrible just because they have an old cart I recently bought an R4 for GBA purposes only.


You kidding right?


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 24, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Did you hear? PENISES are now banned in the UK!


Not only that, PENISES and DS 'titties' are banned in japan. LOL


----------



## Sterling (Dec 24, 2010)

N-N-N-N-NECRO!!


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 24, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE NECROBUMP!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 24, 2010)

There's always one.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 24, 2010)

ily


----------

